# I quit my job today!



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

It is wonderfully liberating to say, "This is my last day, bitches" :amen: 

Whhooooo hooooooooo!!!!

:bounce: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :bounce:


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I played hookey from work today and it feels great as well!


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

So now what are you doing to do?


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

...and what DID you used to do? 

(i'm off work right now too, but didn't tell them to shove it. i got my gall bladder taken out.)

congrats, btw.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

rwoehr said:


> I played hookey from work today and it feels great as well!


Ditto...second day this week, too. Yesterday was the only day I actually worked, and even then it was only for a couple hours.

So what's next Jim?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Which job did you quit?

I've had thoughts recently about quitting mine too and getting a real job


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

I just did the same thing with my job. I never thought I would ever quit without something lined up, but I have no doubt in my mind that I made the right decision. Sometimes it is just not worth the mental and physical stress it puts on you.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Jim used to jump out of birthday cakes!


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yah. I got tired of having to bake the cake and then climb into it.  

I was working 7a to 3p at one place and 5p to 2a at another M thru F. Kinda got to me a whole lot faster than I thought it would. Getting old is a bitch. I didn't just walk out. I just really turned my notice in. I am getting about 40 to 45 at night and about 30 to 35 daytime. Well anyway, I got a promotion at one and didn't really need the morning job. Not to mention I hate them SOB's anyway. I gave a full months notice so only a few more weeks of torture. I don't know why I even posted this. Maybe I was just tired and dangerous with a keyboard in hand.


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice job Jim!

I'm sure someday you'll be back to baking though, seemed like you liked it a lot. Congrats on the promotion! Soon you'll be able to buy a few more tanks, and get more fish .


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

i cant wait to switch jobs too. or get out of school and into the real world... or is that where the real torture takes place? lol.

getting older does suck.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Enjoy school as much as you can. The real world seems great at first when you land a "real" job, then eventually turns into a grind if it's something you are not truly passionate about. That's been my experience anyway. The IT industry has been a big disappointment for me, but it pays the bills.

I enjoy being older than younger, because I am now completely independent and have total privacy. I am the youngest of 3 brothers.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Six said:


> getting older does suck.


Tell me about it


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Getting older does not suck. The only alternative is to die young, which is hardly a more appealing option.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

guaiac_boy said:


> Getting older does not suck. The only alternative is to die young, which is hardly a more appealing option.


Well, getting older is better than the alternative you mentioned, but it still sucks


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> Getting older does not suck. The only alternative is to die young, which is hardly a more appealing option.


True dat, true dat. But sometimes getting older and certain circumstances can make you feel like you *have* already died young. At least the real you has.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

molurus73 said:


> True dat, true dat. But sometimes getting older and certain circumstances can make you feel like you *have* already died young. At least the real you has.


...... and that's a sad, sad state. The trick is to convince yourself that you still are young, even when it's plain to those around you that you aren't:

_"Life's journey is not to arrive at the grave safely in a well-preserved
body, but rather to skid in sideways, totally worn out, shouting
"Holy &*^%..! What a ride...!" - anonymous_


----------

